# Supposed to be all pullets



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

My chickens are about 1.5 - 2 months old, but one "pullet's" comb is bigger & redder than the other chicks'. And it looks like "her" waddles are a little bigger, too. Is there any other way to tell if she's a he? I'm attaching a pic. Please advise, if you can. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Oops! I kept trying to add the pics because the app told me it crashed. Sorry for the extras!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like a 'roo to me. I ended up with one too in my order of day old pullets. It happens sometimes.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't know if the thread "my chicken is an it" is still accessible, but there's a pretty detailed conversation about a female chicken that takes on male characteristics in absence of a Roo or cockerel. Might be worth your time to read through it.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

looks like a rooster to me. you will know soon if he starts crowing.


----------



## ScottishThunder (Jul 27, 2012)

The comb and wattles will become more prominent as the chicken gets older. My month olds started with next to nothing and now they are fairly big. Your chicken may just be maturing faster than then rest. I bet she lays the first egg.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Looks like a cockeral to me!

It's pretty common to get a cockeral in an all pullet order, the hatcheries with their super duper chick sexers often make a little mistake. I have ordered up to 100 pullets at a time, and I have always ended up with 3-5-7 cockerals.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks, Evergyvet, I'll look that up. 

How soon does a cockerel start crowing? These chickens are almost 2 months old.


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

yep looks like a roo. he/she will start crowing in a few more weeks. that happens I had 1 that was a rooster as well suppose to be all hens. The hatcheries usually have a 90% accuracy or something on sexing the birds. there usually is no guarentee on that!!!


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

I think you have a cockerel there. Here's pics of a couple of my RIR chicks at 2 months of age. The chick in the first pic is crowing now at 11 weeks. The second pic is a pullet.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, Scott, your two pics look just like mine. I guess I've got a rooster! LOL. Thanks to everyone for helping me figure this out.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

When I ordered chicks through the mail they would put a few extra peeps in, just in case one or two didn't make it, naturally the "extras" are going to be roosters. That's a few less they have to euthanize.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

"Chicks in the Mail!" Too funny!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lmfao...........


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Lmfao...........


HA, there is a hatchery that STATES in their catalog that they do not take orders for chicks through the email or internet. They state in their written catalog, "When we can email peeps, we will take orders through the email."

I want to say that's from Sandhill Preservation.


----------

